# What goes in your blender?



## Andrew Green (Feb 23, 2006)

Shakes? Smoothies?  

What's you favorite blend?

And given this is a health forum if the main ingedients are Kulhua and ice cream, it doesn't count


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Shakes? Smoothies?
> 
> What's you favorite blend?
> 
> And given this is a health forum if the main ingedients are Kulhua and ice cream, it doesn't count


 
What about low fat ice cream :uhyeah: ?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ice Vodka and grapefruit juce or is that not healthy enough for yea, by the way it is a greyhound.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

Low fat yogurt, fresh strawberries, bananas and orange juice and some ice.  

I have recently discovered (thanks to Shesulsa) that coconut vodka is a yummy additive to any smoothie, but somehow that probably doesn't count as "healthy" either....wait...isn't vodka made from grain?...see I get fibre too


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Low fat yogurt, fresh strawberries, bananas and orange juice and some ice.
> 
> I have recently discovered (thanks to Shesulsa) that coconut vodka is a yummy additive to any smoothie, but somehow that probably doesn't count as "healthy" either....wait...isn't vodka made from grain?...see I get fibre too


 
Low fat milk.....half a dozen banannas!

Water....fresh pinapple/mango/watermelon (all the above ingredients can be found all year round in the back yard!)


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Low fat milk.....half a dozen banannas!
> 
> Water....fresh pinapple/mango/watermelon (all the above ingredients can be found all year round in the back yard!)



*grumble grumble...fresh fruit all year round....well...STOP BRAGGING!!!!!! 

I'm liking you less and less SAVAGE


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 23, 2006)

A nice fat frog!http://joecartoon.atomfilms.com/pages/frogbender/


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

fat free milk
whey protein powder
whole oats
splenda


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to my BJJ coach I am now addicted to acai smoothies.  Yummmm!  But not exactly low cal.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 23, 2006)

Right now I just take a straight bomb.  16 oz. of milk, 1 serving of ON 100% Whey Protein.

In the past it's been quite extensive...


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> *grumble grumble...fresh fruit all year round....well...STOP BRAGGING!!!!!!
> 
> I'm liking you less and less SAVAGE


 
Did I mention the guavas and lemon, limes, batiri (poor mans) oranges!

Plus several types of chilli trees...I just love stuff right out the bush...dont you!

:angel:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 23, 2006)

My finger.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 23, 2006)

a delicious bass....


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 23, 2006)

well for 2.85 i get ice yogurt or ice cream and banana and strawberrys


----------



## Odin (Feb 24, 2006)

I read on a bodybuilding forum about a dude that puts two boiled (yes thats boiled) chicken breasts in a blender with egg whites and whey protein....yum!!thats sounjds really nice (sarcasm of course)......talking of yum but totally off topic I found out what they put in black pudding.....wow i actually think someone sat down and thought of the nasty stuff you could put in a bowl then cook and serve to someone....errghhhhh.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 24, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I read on a bodybuilding forum about a dude that puts two boiled (yes thats boiled) chicken breasts in a blender with egg whites and whey protein....yum!!thats sounjds really nice (sarcasm of course)......


Yeah...stay away from those...BB forums that is...:whip:


----------

